# hedgie handbook?



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

at one of the suggie meet up groups we all made them for our suggies, and i hate for my DECAF to be left out.. so, i made one for him.... 

i dont want to step on anyones toes here, but has anyone made up a type of handbook of your hedgies? like hhc is a one stop center with tons of info. but you know how we have hand warmers in case the power goes out, well, what if you have no access online??? the handbook is the solution...

i have made a section for: personal records(linage, vet records, wellness check sheet for me to fill out inbetween vet visits, treatment sheet, etc.)
diet, health(first kit list, age chart, toxic list, etc.), housing(housing, temp,etc.), behavior, how to do it yourself, and misc... and whatever else i think of in the next few days....

i really hope no-1 minds that i used things from this site. :?

well, here it is!!!!!!!!!! (so far)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I did something like this too.  I got a one inch three-ring binder for all of Lily's things, and put in the toxic list, the list of acceptable fruits and veggies, the first aid kit, info on hibernation and heating, information on syringe feeding, and then I have a section for her food (since I count her kibble), a section for her weight, and one for her vet history. I also have one sheet with just her info, her favorite treats, her age, and so on. I like it in case I ever need to look up whether I can give her a certain food, and it has all of her info in one place, in case I need to have someone pet sit her, then they have all or most of the information they need.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You have another hedgie-handbook-er! :lol: 

I keep all of Inky's information together (like things for vets, and a sitter if he ever needs one, and instructions in case I get postponed and someone needs to care for him) as well as lots and lots of general hedgie care, health, etc.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I did that also. I got a three ring binder and made different sections, like general care, health, cages/accessories/things to make, etc. I put tons of info in there (there are a lot of GREAT articles in the HWS newsletter that I added to mine also). I don't look at it all that much since I started my website, but it does come in handy if I need to reference something or if my boyfriend is online hogging the comp and I want to look something up quickly. It definitely comes in handy. A notebook is always one of the first things I put together anytime I'm getting a new pet. The one on hedgies is the thickest I've ever made though.  

I also keep a little scrapbook with all the quills Quentin lost in quilling and with the labels of different foods we've tried and his reaction, etc. And of course with pictures.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I need to start a scrapbook with pictures of Lily! I didn't think about using articles from the HWS newsletters, I'll have to go through them again for stuff to add...
Lily's the first pet I've owned myself, but I've already decided that in the future when I have more pets, I'll be making a handbook/binder for each of them, so it's easy to keep track of food/allergies/vet history and other things. Especially since I'm planning on having my own little "zoo"! :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

XD I have all that info on my lap top, does that count? :lol: Yes, still not as reliable as having it written down, but for right now, it's always where I am, it's always where lil Shin is, so it works. And all the pictures I ever take are digital as well, so easier to just stick them onto a folder


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought this was a great idea for every Hedgie owner!
So I started me one and one for my Uncle. (I've been taking care of his albino girl). 
So when he get's here to meet his little girl he will have a hand book to take home with her.


----------

